
Shyp is ceasing operations - minimaxir
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-cant-wait-you-see-what-we-do-next-kevin-gibbon
======
minimaxir
Title of the original article not used because it is especially
uninformative/baity, given the gravity of a startup raising $62.1M
([https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/shyp#section-
overvie...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/shyp#section-overview))
suddenly closing.

------
danso
"By December of 2017, we were generating real revenue in San Francisco", but 4
months later they are able to go into immediate shutdown? That must mean they
didn't have many recurring business customers, despite what the CEO describes
as a major and recent pivot to small business customers.

~~~
mathattack
Unit economics matter a lot here. It is likely that they couldn't show turning
a profit either on individual transactions, or at a scale that could cover
huge fixed costs.

------
URSpider94
Very informative note from the CEO owning up to some key strategic mistakes.
His key insight: solving a customer problem really well isn’t good enough, if
customers don’t have that problem very often...

